# Sage Barista Touch - grinder jumping settings mid grind



## sstave01 (3 mo ago)

Hi all, wondering if anyone else has the same issue that I have found with my Sage Barista Touch? 
First up, it's a £1,000 machine with an "integrated precision conical burr grinder with dose control" - so my expectations were pretty high at the start! 
However within the first few weeks, after I got used to it and had it dialled in, I noticed that the grinder setting jumped from 12 to 13 as it was grinding. I took a couple of videos of this as was surprised that with such a "precision...grinder" it just wouldn't be able to do that. It got down to about 3-4 seconds left on the clock and the screen switched over to the grind settings and the number changed on it's own from 12-13! 

So what I would like to know is whether anyone else has had this problem as Sage Support appeared to imply this hasn't happened before.
This might help me when the team come out next week to "repair" it. 

Now I'm not a proper coffee expert but I do weigh out my coffee after grinding to check I've got the dosage right; and I do check the yield/output weight of my espresso as well. And whilst I didn't believe it, the grind setting really does matter and can make the difference. If you've dialled in your beans to 12 to produce the best coffee you can, why should the machine just switch it to 13?? 

But all of this is a bit irrelevant as for such an expensive machine with a "precision grinder" this shouldn't happen at all, right??

I got onto Sage Support and they kindly sent me a replacement. But that's been doing exactly the same thing. 
Sage Support then got their technical team involved who first suggested that I...
"_play a little bit with the grind dile before you press grind. just go back and forth a couple of times around the desired grind setting. There should be a little click sound that should indicate that you are on a given setting. I believe now this is not happening and that is why it is not working."_

So I went and "played" with the grind dial, which works fine and makes the necessary click sounds between the settings. I fed this back to them. Their next suggestion was: 
"_if there are beans in the hopper, the beans are resisting to the grind size reduction as they are being squeezed. The burrs are therefore not really reaching 12, but you are forcing the adjuster to reach 12, which means when the burrs start spinning freely, the actual grind size adjusts. That means it most probably goes to 12.5 which is shown on the screen as 13. All that said, if you have to reduce the grind size, it is always best to do it with the grinder in motion in order to avoid this from happening."_

I kind of get what they are saying but it just sounds like they are making some technical excuses for what should be a "precision grinder". I've tried adjusting the grind with beans in, without beans in, whilst the grinder is in motion and whilst it's not... none of these seem to make any real difference. Once I've dialled in the coffee beans, it does seem to behave a little better but whenever I get a new pack and dial it in again (which means adjusting the grind setting) it just jumps on almost every grind. 

Finally they said that: 
"_Once the grind size jumps from 12 to 13, it should not jump to 14 on the next round." _which I found a little complacent if I'm honest! They are right that it doesn't jump to 14 on the next round, but that's not much use to me when I actually want it on 12! And no, if I put it on 11, it doesn't always jump to 12 and stay there!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

sstave01 said:


> ...This might help me when the team come out next week to "repair"...


Don't worry about it...it's their problem now.


----------



## scottriglar8 (8 mo ago)

Sorry buddy had my Touch for a year or so, never had an issue with the grinder jumping. Alot on here say the grinder is not much cop and a stand alone is the way to go. Good luck hope you sort it.


----------

